# Como hacer un rele o relay taquimetrico?



## ELFERNY400 (Dic 6, 2012)

Buenas a todos los integrantes del foro. Hace no mucho tiempo que me he incorporado y vengo siguiendo con interes los temas que aqui se comentan, hasta he tomado algunos circuitos simples y los he construido con exito en mi casa. Soy aficionado a la electronica, o sea no soy un experto, pero tengo conocimientos como para entender algo. Pero yendo al grano, queria consultar si alguno quiere aportarme una idea para construir un rele (o relay) taquimetrico, es decir, un circuito que tome (lea) pulsos del sistema de encendido del coche y asi, habilite el funcionamiento de un rele convencional. La idea es hacer un control que habilite por ejemplo, un circuito de mucho consumo en el auto solo cuando el encendido este generando señal y no solo con habilitar "el contacto" como es lo normal encontrarse, una cosa similar a los controles electronicos de los equipos de gas natural comprimido de los coches. La idea es instalarlo en el circuito de ventilacion interior de mi coche (que seria la victima de mi experimento), que siempre me queda encendido, siempre me olvido de apagarlo y siempre termino arrancando con mucho consumo innecesario hasta que el alternador se hace cargo. Se que hay circuitos comerciales, pero no conozco cuales son y la idea seria hacerlo yo mismo. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=corte+rpm&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff27%2Fencuentro-datasheet-lcd-89200%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D796138&ss=2623j997793j9

Podrias poner un microrelé que a su vez accione otro mas potente conectado a la luz de carga del alternador.

Saludos !


----------



## ELFERNY400 (Dic 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=corte+rpm&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff27%2Fencuentro-datasheet-lcd-89200%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D796138&ss=2623j997793j9
> 
> Podrias poner un microrelé que a su vez accione otro mas potente conectado a la luz de carga del alternador.
> 
> Saludos !



Te agradezco la sugerencia,eso mismo pense yo, pero no me funciono. Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

*Micro relé* !  no otro


----------



## djwash (Dic 6, 2012)

Podrias usar una de estas:







Con un rele grande y lo prendes y apagas cuando quieras.

O este circuito, que estaba en la busqueda de DOSMETROS, pero se ve que no miraste bien...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

miralo a ver si entiendes como es que lo puedes implementar para lo que quieres hacer, ese circuito te sirve perfectamente, es lo que te podemos aportar, lo demas lo ves tu...


----------



## ELFERNY400 (Dic 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Podrias usar una de estas:
> 
> http://gb-static.praxia.com.ar/images/productos/hd/LT305.jpg
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu aporte...


----------



## morta (Dic 7, 2012)

Se me ocurre que una posibilidad seria desde otro punto de vista, considerar las tensiones en el momento del arranque y con el vehículo en funcionamiento, al momento de encender la tensón de la batería es de 12v o menos por el consumo del burro de arranque, pero cuando esta funcionando el motor, el alternador lleva la tensión un poco mas arriba, generalmente 13.8 o 14v según el regulador de tensión.
Por lo que se podría implementar algo calculando la resistencia de base de un transistor para que active o no el rele que conecta la calefacción según esa diferencia de tensión de 2v, o con un comparador de tensión.


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2012)

Suena bien, salvo que una batería en buen estado suele pasar los 13V con el motor apagado...


----------



## ELFERNY400 (Dic 7, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Se me ocurre que una posibilidad seria desde otro punto de vista, considerar las tensiones en el momento del arranque y con el vehículo en funcionamiento, al momento de encender la tensón de la batería es de 12v o menos por el consumo del burro de arranque, pero cuando esta funcionando el motor, el alternador lleva la tensión un poco mas arriba, generalmente 13.8 o 14v según el regulador de tensión.
> Por lo que se podría implementar algo calculando la resistencia de base de un transistor para que active o no el rele que conecta la calefacción según esa diferencia de tensión de 2v, o con un comparador de tensión.



Sinceramente no lo habia visto desde ese lado el tema y me parece muy interesante. Seria algo asi como una llave o switch ajustado por ejemplo a cerrar circuito a tension de carga del alternador y a su vez accionar un rele? Un transistor que maneje aprox 1A para ser generosos, ya que creo un rele automotriz "una entrada, una salida" consume en su bobinado unos 125mA si mal no he visto, y creo que estaria sobre la senda correcta. Gracias por tu aporte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2012)

También podrías tomar la señal del alternador antes del regulador de voltaje, con un par de componentes y un rele ya lo tienes solucionado...


----------



## ELFERNY400 (Dic 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> También podrías tomar la señal del alternador antes del regulador de voltaje, con un par de componentes y un rele ya lo tienes solucionado...



Podria ser a la salida de los diodos "auxiliares" que alimentan el regulador, que tienen tension positiva en el terminal de salida una vez que las revoluciones del motor logran hacer que el alternador se autoexite y comience a generar. Creo que seria una solucion. Gracias por aclararme el tema. Voy a intentar hacer un diagrama a ver que logro. Eso ya es otro tema... Saludos y gracias por tu aporte!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 9, 2012)

> Por lo que se podría implementar algo calculando la resistencia de base  de un transistor para que active o no el rele que conecta la calefacción  según esa diferencia de tensión de 2v, o con un comparador de tensión.


Te presento al amplificador operacional  con eso se tiene un corte PRECISO...


----------



## ELFERNY400 (Dic 10, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Te presento al amplificador operacional  con eso se tiene un corte PRECISO...



Gracias por tu aporte. Ya encare una solucion gracias a tus colegas que me dieron una gran mano en concreto y me orientaron excelentemente. Tu sugerencia queda para otra vez... Saludos.


----------



## algoespacio (Dic 13, 2012)

aunque no tiene mucho que ver con circuitos electrónicos (yo soy mecánico por lo tanto le veo el otro lado al asunto) te tengo una solucion bastante sencilla. usa un relé conmutador (5 patas). Conectas la señal del relé a la luz del aceite del tablero y, como es un relé conmutador, tiene una pata que lo hace funcionar como un "inversor" de señal. Cuando la luz esté encendida (motor apagado), los consumos quedan sin electricidad, pero en cuanto la luz se apague, todo funciona otra vez.


----------

